# Air Hose & connectors... 1/4" or 3/8"?



## k223238 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello,
I'm looking for a new hose and really want to switch down to the 1/4"... only have a couple tools to replace connectors on, so not a big deal there. I'll be using it with PC finish nailer and air chisel.

Anyone prefer one or the other and why?

BIL recommended this one:

Amazon.com: Hitachi 19412F 50-Foot-by-1/4-Inch Polyurethane Air Hose: Gateway

Thank you
Manuel


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

things like air sanders and sandblaster would require the larger fittings.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I use both sizes in my shop.


----------



## mike nearman (Sep 22, 2010)

I use both. I have a dedicated 1/4 line for the pin nailers because it is a nice, small and light weight hose. The sander, chisel, etc can work on these but there is not enough cfm's to do it sufficiently so I suffer through lugging the weight of a 3/8 hose around the shop.

Hope this helps


----------



## k223238 (Aug 6, 2010)

Sounds like I should look into a 2 way splitter or a 3/8" to 1/4" quick connect reducer... I'm just tired of fighting to get the 3/8" hose rolled up.

Thank you all for the help!


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I've got a similar hose, except mine is green, and it came from Lowes on sale for something like $19.99 last year... It replaced a 3/8" rubber hose. The Hitachi hose is nice and light, much easier to drag around the shop than the lunky rubber thing was...


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

That poly hose looks like another typical hose that wants to curl itself back up like a spring and is impossible to get to wind up. I bought a 100' rubber goodyear hose from harbor freight and a hose reel. Never been happier.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

The polyurethane hoses have a lot of memory. As soon as there is any slack on the hose, it curls up. They are very light weight which is nice but the curls are always hanging up on something or looping around your foot. 50 footers can be a nightmare, I would stay with a 25' and would be happier if they made a 10'. Can't beat a hose reel for managing your hose. Add swivel connectors to your guns.


----------

